# Empire Total War Einstellungsprobleme



## daddyprime (16. März 2009)

Also langsam reicht es mir von dem Game. Wenn ich alle Einstellungen auf hoch setze habe ich eine fps von 20-30 und sie rutscht sogar manchmal darunter. Ich habe alles an bis auf das SSOA.
Das was ich bei der ganzen Sache nicht verstehe ist, dass mein System eigentlich für diese Einstellungen zum flüssigen Spielen eindeutig ausreichen sollte:

Core2Duo E8600
MSI GTX 295
DDR3 Ram OCZ Reaper 1333Mhz

Alle Treiber sind aktuell. Hab mir gerade noch ein Programm besorgt und die nicht aktuellen Teriber aktualisiert.

Aber was kann ich bitte machen, dass das Game einigermaßen vernünftig läuft?


----------



## Conan (17. März 2009)

Wobei ruckelt das Spiel bei dir? Mit welcher Auflösung spielst du?

Ich hab gerade eine Schlacht mit knapp 4000 Einheiten hinter mir. Gelegentlich hats gestopt bei mir. Hierfür braucht man CPU Power. Dein E8600 ist schon gut, aber dieses Spiel braucht mehr  Ist deine CPU übertaktet, denn an deiner 295 sollte es nicht liegen?


----------



## Lucky.Smile (17. März 2009)

Also als erstes solltest du wissen, dass das Spiel sehr Prozessorlastig ist. Ob da ein Dual-Core für so hohe Einstellungen optimal ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Einige Effekte kannst du auch ganz ruig auf hoch oder mittel stellen ohne einen nennenswerten Grafikverlust entdecken zu können. 
Die Performance wird sich auch um einige Prozente steigern lassen wenn du Dinge wie z.B. Schärfentiefe und vor allem V-Sync ausschaltest. Stell au bei einer Auflösung von ca. 1680x1050 maximal 2-4 x  Anti-Aliasing ein, ansonsten wirds unspielbar. Im MP-Modus solltest du bei einem 2v2 schon maximal auf mmittlere Einheiten gehen.

Versuch das erst einmal.

Lucky


----------



## daddyprime (17. März 2009)

Ok danke erst mal so weit. Meint ihr, dass es sinnvoll ist auf einen Core i7 920 umzurüsten? Bin momentan sowieso am Überlegen wegen einem neuen Prozessor. oder meint ihr, dass eher ein Core2 q9650 besser ist?


----------



## Conan (17. März 2009)

Momentan werden nur zwei CPU Kerne von Empire Total War unterstützt. Laut Entwickler soll ein Patch für Quadcore im Sommer folgen. Mit dem Q9650 wärst du momentan langsamer unterwegs, weil er mit 3 GHz läuft (dein E8600 mit 3,33GHz). Einen i7 920 müsstest du aber übertakten. Sonst ist der i7 920@2,67GHz nur geringfügig schneller wie E8600@3,33Ghz bie diesem Spiel. Ich empfehle dir deine CPU erstmal auf 4 GHz zu übertakten.


----------



## Conan (18. März 2009)

Die CPU last auf meinem System bei ETW ist zwar insgesamt bei 100%, aber nicht pro Kern. Unreal Engine 3 lastet stärker zwei Kerne aus. Somit kann man wohl sagen, das ein hoch getakteter Core2Duo am besten für das Spiel ist. Der RAM Verbrach liegt bei 1,6 GB.

Settings: 1280x1024 2xAA/4xAF, alles Ultra, Vsync + Depth of Field + SSAO: aus
Durchschnittliche FPS:
Kampagnenkarte: 25-35
Schlacht: 35-70 bei ca. insgesamt 2000 Einheiten


----------



## daddyprime (18. März 2009)

Lol ich hab meinen Prozessor jetzt auf 4,07 Ghz und verändert hat sich nicht gerade viel daran. Ich versteh die Welt nich mehr


----------



## Conan (18. März 2009)

Mit 4GHz sollte ETW halbwegs, auf "Ultra", laufen. Aber bei einer großen Schlacht (4000 Einheiten) langen auch meine 3.8 GHz stellenweise nicht mehr. Zukünftige Patches werden das Spiel sicherlich optimieren. Bis dahin muss man manche Settings, wie die Einheitengröße, auf "Hoch" setzen, was immer noch super ist. Ich werde es weiter hin auf "Ultra" zocken.


----------



## e4syyy (20. März 2009)

Ich hab nen Core i7-965 XE
12 GB Ram, GeForce GTX295 und das spiel ruckelt auf den max einstellungen O.o

Entweder stimmt was mit meinem pc nicht oder ka. Runs Great on i7 solln witz sein am anfang nich?


----------



## Conan (21. März 2009)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Core i7-965 XE
> 12 GB Ram, GeForce GTX295 und das spiel ruckelt auf den max einstellungen O.o
> 
> Entweder stimmt was mit meinem pc nicht oder ka. Runs Great on i7 solln witz sein am anfang nich?



Mit welchen Settings spielst du es ?


----------



## schnudenbubs (21. März 2009)

Kommt es nur auf den Takt drauf an? 
Oder spielen da noch andere Dinge wie FSB oder HT oder der Cache ne Rolle?


----------



## Conan (22. März 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Die CPU last auf meinem System bei ETW ist zwar insgesamt bei 100%, aber nicht pro Kern. Unreal Engine 3 lastet stärker zwei Kerne aus. Somit kann man wohl sagen, das ein hoch getakteter Core2Duo am besten für das Spiel ist. Der RAM Verbrach liegt bei 1,6 GB.
> 
> Settings: 1280x1024 2xAA/4xAF, alles Ultra, Vsync + Depth of Field + SSAO: aus
> Durchschnittliche FPS:
> ...



Nun hab ich eine Schlacht mit 4200 Einheiten gehabt. Hatte hier min. 15-20 FPS (gemessen mit EVGA Precision).


----------



## Conan (22. März 2009)

schnudenbubs schrieb:


> Kommt es nur auf den Takt drauf an?
> Oder spielen da noch andere Dinge wie FSB oder HT oder der Cache ne Rolle?



Primär kommt es auf den Takt an. Auf der Kampagnenkarte habe ich durchschnitt. 30 FPS. Wenn ich eine Runde beende, brechen sofort die FPS ein, weil die KI berechnet wird. In einer Schlacht mit > 4000 Einheiten konnte ich ähnliches beobachten. Je mehr "sterben" desto flüssiger läuft es  (Weil weniger Einheiten berechnet werden müssen)


----------



## daddyprime (22. März 2009)

Traurig aber wahr. Gestern traf mein neuer Prozessor (Core i7 920) und mein neues Mainboard (ASUS Rampage II Extreme).
Na wie konnte es mit meinem Glück wohl sein. Mainboard ist defekt! So ne SCHE....
Ich hoffe das dem Proz und meiner Graka nichts passiert ist. Kuck ma mal am Dienstag bekomm ich das ganze Set zur Sicherheit nochmal neu.

Bis dahin werd ich mal fleißig an meinem Case weiterbasteln...


----------



## schnudenbubs (22. März 2009)

Hatte den Vergleich die Tage gut machen können.
Ne Weile mit meinem X2 6400@ 3,2 ghz gespielt und jetzt der Phenom II 940 BE.
Der läuft ja nur mit 3 Ghz.
Fazit. Schlachten insgesamt um einiges flüssiger.
Hat vielleicht die alte cpu meine graka limitiert oder ist der cpu takt doch nicht alleine für mehr
Flüssigkeit verantwortlich?
Glaub halt nicht das es der Takt alleine ist.


----------



## Bruce112 (22. März 2009)

Die Optiemierung von den spiel ist ne witz .

das beste ist ja wenn man den spiel startet steht im bildschirm 

Runs to Core 7 
Alles klar 


wahrscheinlich muß Intel ne ein kern cpu rausbringen mit 5 ghz .

hab ne quad mit 3.6 ghz unter taskmanager lastet der nur ein kern aus .

und ist sehr speicherhungrig 2600 mb 


ich hab noch auf der linke seite im rand bildschirm weißes strich der flattert .
habt ihr das auch ?

und wo kann ich sehen das der patch gelungen ist im game menu .


----------



## Conan (23. März 2009)

schnudenbubs schrieb:


> Hatte den Vergleich die Tage gut machen können.
> Ne Weile mit meinem X2 6400@ 3,2 ghz gespielt und jetzt der Phenom II 940 BE.
> Der läuft ja nur mit 3 Ghz.
> Fazit. Schlachten insgesamt um einiges flüssiger.
> ...



Der Phenom II 940 ist 30% langsamer als ein E8400 bei diesem Spiel. Beide laufen mit 3 GHz.

Siehe : Empire Total War: 14 CPUs im Spiele-Test

Das kann sich ändern, wenn eine Quadcore Optimierung per Patch kommt. (Soll ja im Sommer kommen)

Die Grafikkarte ist natürlich auch wichtig, aber "primär" kommt es auf die CPU an. Sonst würde ich mit meiner schwachen 9600GT immer 10FPS haben. Auf einem i7 läuft das Spiel auch "am besten", weil diese CPUs momentan die besten sind. Trotzdem brechen auch auf i7 die FPS ein, aber eben später.

Man muss dieses Spiel nicht auf "Ultra" zocken. Die Mittel bis Hoch Einstellungen sehen trotzdem besser aus als manch andere Games. Wenn ich mir z.B. Tom Clancy`s Endwar angucke, da sieht man gleich bei der Grafik, dass die Konsole der limitirende Faktor bei der Entwicklung war. Empire ist ein Spiel für PC Enthusiasten. Man kann es nach paar Wochen wieder zocken, wie Schach für mich. Mit dem nächsten PC System nächstes Jahr nochmal


----------



## Tecqu (24. März 2009)

natürlich kommt es bei einer CPU weit mehr als auf den Takt an. Ansonnsten wäre die Leistung aktueller CPUs mit der vor vier jahren gleich. Übertakteten bringts deshalb auch nur wenig.
Das einzige Problem an dem Spiel ist die Mutlicore(nicht)unterstützung. BF2 hat bei mir daher ne höhere Auslastung als ETW^^.


----------



## schnudenbubs (25. März 2009)

Na da lieg ich ja richtig.
Also komischerweise läuft das Spiel mit meinem Quad viel flüssiger als vorher.
Mal sehen was ne RAM Aufstockung bringt...Diese Woche kommen noch 4GB mehr in meine Kiste.
Ich weiß nicht wieso..aber wenn ich kurz aus dem Spiel gehe und mir die Kernauslastung ankiecke sehe ich das alle 4 Kerne die letzte Zeit ziehmlich gut verteilt ausgelastet waren.
Warum weiß ich nicht...Ich freu mich jedenfalls...


----------



## LeJeu (30. März 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Hallo zusammen,

ich hab einen Core2Quad Q6600 und eine ATI Raedon 3870 X2 und das Spiel läuft super. Alle Grafikoptionen on. vllt. bringt ja das 64 bit sys. doch was!
  Aber der FSB usw. ist natürlich auch ausschlaggebend. Das wissen die meisten Leute nicht... Highend Rechner und dann Schrott Motherboards drin und langsamen RAM  die Komponenten müssen halt zusammen passen! 

Und an alle... der I7 Prozessor ist der ABSOLUTE Hammer.... lohnt sich auf jeden fall den zu kaufen. ABER halt nur mit Vista 64 bit  

Ich hab noch eine Frage zu ETW wo kann ich sehen welche Version ich den habe? Bei mir stürzt das Spiel eigentlich nur an einer stelle ab. Und zwar wenn ich eine Seeschlacht gewonnen habe und wieder zurück in die Strategiekarte komme. 

Grüße db
[/FONT]


----------



## daddyprime (3. April 2009)

Ja genau und gestern hab ich endlich mal den Osterhasen kennengelernt. Denke mal mein System sollte locker ausreichen um mit deinem mitzuhalten...

Heisst alles auf on dann auch die feinen Merkmale alle auf niedrig? Heisst super bei dir du kannst das Spiel starten? Wieso sagst du i7 ist der Hammer, den soll man kaufen, wenn du den Q6600 hast?

Manno ich daddel das Spiel erst wieder wenn vernünftige Patches dazu draussen sind...


----------



## e4syyy (3. April 2009)

Tjaja. Das runs best on i7 ist schonmal eine dicke frechheit wenns nur 1 kern nutzt bei mir. Also ich kanns nicht auf high zocken... wenigstens 2 kerne hätten sie ja supporten können.


----------



## LeJeu (7. April 2009)

@ daddyprime
Sei mal nicht so pissig hier... kann auch nix dafür das du dein System nicht richtig zum laufen bringst... 

ich hab das Spiel auf so hoch wie möglich... das einigste wo ich runter bin ist Antialiasing stell das mal auf 2 Fach dann kannst du es auch mit 50 FPS spielen so wie ich!

Ehrlich das Spiel ist der Absolut GEIL und es macht Spaß ohne Ende... läuft bei mir ohne Probleme. Ich hab in irgendeinem Forum gelesen man soll die Sprache auf englisch stellen... und wenn der dann fertig ist mit Patchen auf englisch einfach wieder auf deutsch stellen....

2 Kumpels haben den neuen I7 und das rennt einfach... deswegen sag ich mit meinem Q6600 das man den sich kaufen soll. Werde mir den auf holen sobald ich mal an die Grenze komme mit meinem System aber bis jetzt läuft alles 

das "runs best on i7" ist ja nur Werbung.... Intel zahlt denen Geld damit die es bringen... obs dann wirklich so ist sei mal dahingestellt


----------



## frnz (16. Januar 2011)

also ich versteh das spiel nicht. egal welche grafikeinstellung ich wähle, sei es niedrig oder ultra, ich komme in landschlachten nich über 13fps. was absolut unverständlich ist, da mein system die anforderungen sprengt.

mein sys: 
i7 920 @ 2,67
Geforce GTX 460
6GB DDR3 RAM
Win 7 x64

ich habe festgestellt das das spiel nur auf ein prozessorkern zugreift, was laut patch nicht mehr der fall sein dürfte. spiel ist auf version 1.5 was soweit ich weiß der aktuelle stand ist.
hat jemand ein plan was man irgendwie pushen kann? bin echt mordsmäßig angefressen >.< das spiel macht spass aber das laggen versaut ALLES


----------

